
Travel website finds up to 50% cheaper prices on flights than the regular price - dribel
https://www.reddit.com/r/YouShouldKnow/comments/3d8yje/ysk_about_tripdelta_a_travel_website_that/
======
dribel
Yeah, forgot to mention that

------
commaander
So the flight search here is called tripdelta. They say that they split up
alliances and can so achieve those savings.

[https://tripdelta.com/results/CGN/YTO/15-05-16](https://tripdelta.com/results/CGN/YTO/15-05-16)

